# Burl Oak and Cast Acrylic



## BrentWin (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's a duck call that I made for Cody Kilgore from a burl/cast acrylic blank that he provided. This is one of those calls that make me wish that I had better photographic skills and equipment. I took a dozen pictures and still couldn't get the beauty of this wood to really show.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1715_zps44dd5111.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 10, 2014)

WOW Brent. Awesome job! Very much looking forward to getting it. That turned out absolutely amazing!! I love it!

Hope it didn't give ya too much trouble.

Thanks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 10, 2014)

That is Sharp !!!!! I hear ya on the pics !!! They rarely do justice . Zoom in on this tho n u can see the figure n color ! Well done !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 10, 2014)

That thing is gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 10, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> WOW Brent. Awesome job! Very much looking forward to getting it. That turned out absolutely amazing!! I love it!
> 
> Hope it didn't give ya too much trouble.
> 
> Thanks!



No trouble at all. It turned like a dream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 10, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> No trouble at all. It turned like a dream


Is it Red Oak ?


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 10, 2014)

Cody can say for sure, but I think that it's white oak.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 10, 2014)

Black Oak. That block actually came from Tom


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 10, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> Black Oak. That block actually came from Tom



A quote from Mr Deeds........."sneaky sneaky" 

I'm glad to see it being used ! And am impressed with how good it looks lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## misfire (Feb 11, 2014)

Doggone, that is a beautiful call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks like it's finished with glass. Beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 11, 2014)

That is a guaranteed winner.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 11, 2014)

Beauty. Great looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 11, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> Looks like it's finished with glass. Beautiful.



6 coats of poly urethane spar/ mineral spirits, sanded with 600 grit between coats. Final polish with Plast-X


----------



## TMAC (Feb 11, 2014)

Brent do you put it back on the lathe to sand between coats or just lightly hand sand? That call really looks great. I use your spar finish and really like it. Usually turns out well but not sure it matches yours.


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 11, 2014)

I like that. A lot of the castings get too wild for me. They seem to dominate the wood intead of accentuate. Not at all the case here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 11, 2014)

TMAC said:


> Brent do you put it back on the lathe to sand between coats or just lightly hand sand? That call really looks great. I use your spar finish and really like it. Usually turns out well but not sure it matches yours.



Just a light hand sanding to knock off any dust bumps and give the next coat something to grab on to. And when you think that you have it looking good, give it one more dip.


----------



## jqcargle (Feb 12, 2014)

Man that thing is pretty.


----------

